# The world's top 10 travel destinations



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*The world's top 10 travel destinations*

Check out TripAdvisor's Travellers' Choice best places in the world to visit for 2011.

August 10, 2011









10. Hong Kong, China: Hong Kong's a great city for an adventurous eater. Stop at a street vendor for fish balls on a stick or stinky tofu. Bakeries offer wife cake, pineapple buns and egg tarts. Or opt for as much dim sum as you can eat. If you're tired of local and regional Chinese specialties, check out upscale offerings from some of the world's top chefs, like Joel Robouchon and Alain Ducasse.
Photograph by: MIKE CLARKE AFP, GETTY IMAGES, Postmedia News










9. Barcelona, Spain: Stroll Las Ramblas and enjoy Barcelona's unique blend of Catalan culture, distinctive architecture, lively nightlife and trendy, stylish hotels. You'll find Europe's best-preserved Gothic Quarter here, as well as amazing architectural works by Gaudi. La Sagrada Familia, considered Gaudi's masterpiece, is still under construction (your entrance fee helps to fund the project). Feel like a picnic? Look no further than the rambunctious La Boqueria market, where you can stock up on local delicacies.
Photograph by: Thinkstock, canada.com










8. London, England: There's so much to see and do in London, it's easy to be overwhelmed. Major sights like the Tower of London and Buckingham Palace are on most visitors' itineraries, but no matter what your interests, you'll probably find something here. Art lovers should make a beeline for the National Gallery and the Tate Modern. If military history's your thing, don't miss the Cabinet War Rooms. Finally, forget everything you've heard about bland, mushy British food—the restaurant scene here is fabulous.
Photograph by: Tom Shaw, Getty Images










7. Rome, Italy: It’s nicknamed the Eternal City for a reason. In Rome, you can drink from a street fountain fed by an ancient aqueduct. Or see the same profile on a statue in the Capitoline Museum and the guy making your cappuccino. (Which, of course, you know never to order after 11 am.) Rome is also a city of contrasts—what other place on earth could be home to both the Vatican and La Dolce Vita?
Photograph by: Diliff, via Wikimedia Commons










6. New York City, New York: The first time you go to New York, go ahead and be a sight-seer—everyone should visit the Statue of Liberty, the Met, Times Square, etc. But on a return trip, pick a neighbourhood and go deep. You’ll find hole-in-the-wall bars, great delis, quirky shops… exploring the non-touristy side of New York is an incredibly rewarding experience for a traveller.
Photograph by: Spencer Platt, Getty Images










5. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil: Whether your curiosity is piqued by the International Olympic Committee’s selection for the 2016 Games, or you’re heeding the call of the famous twin beaches Copacabana and Ipanema, Rio offers more than you can imagine, and offers it at all hours. With breathtaking views from Corcovado Mountain and breathtaking deals in the city’s endless malls and markets, Rio de Janeiro is a vacation paradise, whatever it is you travel for.
Photograph by: VANDERLEI ALMEIDA, Getty Images










4. Paris, France: Everyone who visits Paris for the first time probably has the same punchlist of major attractions to hit: The Louvre, Notre Dame, The Eiffel Tower, etc. Just make sure you leave some time to wander the city’s grand boulevards and eat in as many cafes, bistros and brasseries as possible. And don’t forget the shopping—whether your tastes run to Louis Vuitton or Les Puces (the flea market), you can find it here.
Photograph by: AFP PHOTO/THOMAS COEX










3. Machu Picchu, Peru: It's no wonder Machu Picchu is Peru's most-visited site. Dating to the mid-1400s, it's a marvel of mortar-free limestone architecture perched on a high plateau deep in the Amazonian jungle. Get there via train from Cusco or, if you're not faint-hearted, make the trip on foot via a multi-day hiking trail—you'll travel through deep Andean gullies and enjoy stunning views.
Photograph by: Christopher Reynolds, McClatchy-Tribune News Service










2. Sydney, Australia: City slickers, culture vultures and beach bums alike fall in love with Sydney. Hang ten at famed Bondi Beach or stroll the calmer sands of Coogee. Cash burning a hole in your pocket? You’ll find great shopping in the Rocks district and along George and Pitt Streets. Climb to the top of the Harbour Bridge or take a skywalk on Sydney Tower for a 360-degree view of the city. But whatever you do, don’t leave town without cuddling the koalas in the Taronga Park Zoo—they’re ridiculously adorable.
Photograph by: Chris PHILLIPS, AFP/Getty Images










1. Cape Town, South Africa: Cape Town glistens at the southern toe of the African continent. Tourist brochure-views at Blaauwberg Beach and Kirstenbosch National Botanical Gardens are within easy driving distance of "The Mother City." The Cape of Good Hope Nature Reserve provides sweeping sea vistas, hiking trails and wildlife encounters. On a more somber note, travellers can visit Robben Island, the prison where Nelson Mandela was held for 27 years.


Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/busines...236294/story.html?cid=hot_photo#ixzz1UgPZuG8N


----------



## Marimeko (Jan 16, 2011)

UGLY London and no Vancouver.
This list is a joke


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Dramaqueen.


----------



## harrypowell (Apr 29, 2009)

Marimeko said:


> UGLY London and no Vancouver.
> This list is a joke


:lol:

Yeah London is incredibly ugly.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes but its best places to visit - not necessarily the prettiest city. London is pretty cool once you get under its skin.

Cape Town is really going from strength to strength these days!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cliche list. They must have worked hard to pick such ugly photos for this list.


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't want to visit any of those places except for Rome and Paris


----------

